# Grass arena



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love a grass arena to school in. However, they do get slippery in bad weather, so I'd want an alternative to that as well


----------



## shushup (May 10, 2008)

Hi there, this is the first time I have used any type of online forum, so I'm not sure what the etiquette is. Am I supposed to thank you for your response? In any case, thanks heaps


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

shushup said:


> Hi there, this is the first time I have used any type of online forum, so I'm not sure what the etiquette is. Am I supposed to thank you for your response? In any case, thanks heaps


Haha no worries! You definitely don't have to acknowledge every post, but it's nice to know your advice helped 

Welcome to the HorseForum!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

at our barn we have a grass arena and I love it but like JDI said it does get a bit slippery when it rains.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

The grass arena shouldn't be a problem, in fact, it would be nice. Much less dust and yuck to deal with. 

You could do Equi-tread crumb rubber footing. I have heard good things about that.
http://www.equi-tread.com/

Edited for spelling.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

We don't have a grass arena @ my barn really...except the big XC field ahha. I'm sure it'd be cool, though.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I think a grass arena would be a wonderful idea. In our sand arena, the grass growing just outside the arena tends to creep into the edges of the arena. My horse always hugs the rail so that he can step on the grass parts. I think it's more cushioning for him.

Plus, the dust reduction would be nice. So, unless you're in a really rainy area that would make it slippery too often, it sounds like a great idea! Although, I don't ride outside in the rain anyways!

Just be sure you pick out a nice, flat spot and maintain the footing very well. If you put up jumps, be sure to move them around a lot so you don't wear out the ground at the popular take-off and landing spots.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

As long as it built properly, they are great.

they need a good base with drainage and during summer need to be irrigated otherwise the ground tends to go rock hard and is not the greatest if working a horse consistantly on it. Also the right type of grass is a must, usually a very hard wearing kykuyu will work best.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm gonna say otherwise. I wouldn't care for a grass arena. it can be slick even when not wet and a huge distraction to a stabled horse. 

Since it is leased I would ask the owners if they have a preference on what is put into the arena. Find out whether they are ok with putting sand in it or not and go from there.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I don't mind a grass arena on occasion, but if it is wet, it is slippery, as everyone else has said.

And if it is really dry, then it is really hard, too (at least here, we have RED GEORGIA CLAY! - it's like working your horse on terracotta  )

What about adding topsoil or something to the track (??)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I myself will ride on either BUT I do prefer sand arenas. It is much better on the horses joints as well as my body. We all have falls and grass arenas arent very forgiving.

I'm not sure what type of clientel you have where you are but I know here most people will only board if there is at least 1 sand arena.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My daughter was riding this weekend in our neighbors yard and her horse tripped / slid on the grass and Nicole (daughter) fell off while the horse was trying to keep its balance. The horse ended up with a rope burn on its leg from the reins. Neither Nicole or the horse was hurt it was just a bad situation. They were cantering and tried to round the back of the house. This is why I don't really like grassy arenas. On the good side. She wasn't hurt and only ended up wiht a really good grass stain because she slid too. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## jemma_bailey (May 15, 2008)

A grass arena is a good idea in the summer, aslong as you can trust your horse not to want a quick snack. Although in the winter it can get slippery and boggy. I used to have a grass arena and i felt my horses worked better on grass. Sometimes it could get very boggy though. Just make sure your carefull in winter and im sure you will have great schooling


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I say no, because I have one of those horses that are easily distracted by grass. I had grass in my round pen and my goodness was it difficult!!! .None of my horses are stabled or anything, their attention is just NOT on me because they're wondering when the next bite of grass could be. ALL of my horses do this. Even some of my neighbors who come to use the round pen complain about it. We are DEFINITELY changing it out when we get the money/time!! It is EXTREMELY slippery as well. ANTS in this part of Texas are horrible so they love to make mounds everywhere since it's built up. What else? hhhmmmm...on the contrary it is nice to close the gate for a week and let the grass grow, then let the horses in for a nice treat!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Frog said:


> As long as it built properly, they are great.
> 
> they need a good base with drainage and during summer need to be irrigated otherwise the ground tends to go rock hard and is not the greatest if working a horse consistantly on it. Also the right type of grass is a must, usually a very hard wearing kykuyu will work best.


This is very true. A grass arena will require as much work and money to develope as any other type of footing.
They are much harder to level, and will develope rutts from hooves constantly beating into it, which is going to create a ruff surface to work on.

You will need to apply topsoil at least once a year, mow regularly, and water regularly.
The hooves will kill off the grass, allowing the more hardy weeds to grow, which will be very unatractive to potential boarders, and the owner of the property probably wont aprove either.

I think you should discuss with the property owner about the benifits of a properly developed sand arena (not just sand dumped on the ground). Tell her it will add value and class to her land, as well as create buisiness for you.


----------

